# Keeping glass lid clean



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Has anyone ever figured out a way to keep the white buildup from forming on the interior of their lids? 

Call me crazy, but it drives me bonkers so I end up cleaning lids every couple days.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

razor blade and vinegar


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I just take mine off to tell you the truth. It's a pain in the ass to keep clean, although you can get it pretty spotless with vinegar and a razorblade like coldmantis says. I just can't handle how quickly it needs cleaning again.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Ya vinegar and razor is what I use. I guess I was grasping at straws hoping someone had figured a way to KEEP it clean. Proactive vs reactive. 

I think I am going experiment a bit and see if I can figure something out to at least minimize it


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh and keeping it off would be ideal, but my 2 yr old would also think that was "ideal" lol

Hey where's the remote, oh it's in the tank again ! 

Lol


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Random Idea:

Seran wrap the lid?


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

This is what I want!

If it ever goes up for sale  I think this stuff would be amazing

http://www.neverwet.com/anti-wetting.php


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

http://thechive.com/2011/11/15/ive-seen-the-future-and-it-is-awesome-video/

Wow I want some! Never have dirty lids again, let alone all the other stuff I would spray it on


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I fear to look at the label and find out what's in it, but what about those products they sell to make your windshield sheet rain ? Maybe that would repel some of the hard water stains.. But I don't know what's in it nor whether it would come off with time and harm tank inhabitants.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

I suspect it is a polymer that exhibits the "lotus effect" (google it). I did try Rain X, it worked, but not for very long. 

I think in the end it is an exercise in futility, doubt I will try anything else. 

Just have to get over it I suppose


----------

